# Please help! I need some positive stories of success to keep me going!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would really appreciate anyone posting stories of a positive BFP as I feel so completely and utterly low.

We had a failed round of ICSI with the Lister in December.  We have now moved to the ARGC to discover that on top of my husbands low sperm count and high % of abnormal sperm and my low AMH, I also have immune issues.  I have had to postpone IVF because they discovered that I have TB so cannot take the Humira injections.

I know that there are couples in much much worse circumstances than us but I just feel so stressed and depressed.  I can't sleep at night.  I cry all of the time.  I don't see any of my friends who have babies or are pregnant (which has really limited my social life).  And I have had to give up my job as they would not support me and allow me to have time off for the IVF appointments.

If you have a positive story of achieving your BFP after a difficult journey I would really love to hear it.  It would help me to feel so much more positive.

Lisse xx


----------



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Lisse

I can't share a positive story (yet!) but wanted to reply. It's so unfair and incredibly tough. I'm with you on the social life thing, I've started actively avoiding people who I know are trying and probably about to announce a bfp after a couple of months of trying. In a way, I find it much easier to be with friends who have already had their couple of babies as there are no announcements! 

I hope you're feeling better since this post. It's good they've spotted your issues as they can hopefully change your treatment plan? I've opted for acupuncture, not sure it'll work but I certainly feel less stressed so getting myself ready for the third go. 

Big hugs x


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sorry also can't yet share positive story. I had 1 failed IVF and 1 chemical pregnancy. Goin back on the wagon end may. My Doctor has noted how bad my eggs are and running out...I have3 baby showers this month of very close people. I ould take it before but gettin harder and harder. I'm. Feeling very out of place where al mothers gather round their kids and it really hurts. Things will work out we have to. Believe that it will. It's nit our time Joe but we will get there. It's the only thing that helps me. Good lyxk with all.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Lisse,

I am really glad you have spotted there is an issue with your immunes before you have any more treatment. I had loads of failed cycles because I the Drs just thought the issue was DH sperm. At each review they just said 'we dont know what went wrong, lets just try again'. anyway we decided last year we would change clinics, and after they performed a hysteroscopy on me (as I had NEVER been looked at), and some basic blood tests, they prescribed me steroids and clexane. I got my first ever BFP and am having twins later this year.

It took me 7 goes, and while I am delighted now, and am glad I persevered,  I could have been saved a lot of heartache and money as my previous cycles would never have worked.

Good luck

Katie x


----------



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for all of your replies. Katie I am so pleased for you, and your story has given me hope xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey Hun

Sorry to hear you're feeling low   

I have Hashimoto's (which is essentially a very overly aggressive immune system that attacks my body rather than defending it) and had immune cycles with ARGC, Serum and FGA (Dr Gorgy) - none of them worked so I moved on to surrogacy in December last year.  As I was getting ready to start a cycle to provide the embryos for the surrogate cycle in February this year, I found out I was pregnant - naturally - no immunes treatment, no drugs, no nothing involved at all.

So it can happen, despite all the odds (DH also has high abnormal morphology and I have very low/undetectable AMH).  I'm only 8w5d at the moment but so far, so good (touch wood).  So if it can happen for me despite everything, then it's possible for you - as you're also 6 years younger than me.

Hang in there Hun

xxx


----------



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Mandy 

Thanks so much for replying to me. I'm so pleased for you! You have made me smile xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Lisse,

I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling so low, but trust me when I say I do understand how you are feeling. Perhaps you should speak with your G.P about getting some counselling, or maybe some anti depressants? I've had both and do feel slightly better... This journey is so so tough  

I can't believe you've had to leave your job?! Are you sure you don't have a case against them Sounds like constructive dismissal.

xxx


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Lisse I know how completely **** the whole process is. It's a positive that they have found the immune problems now rather than further on. I never ever thought I would get my miracle but I did it was my 6th and final go but first go with immumes. My dh had low count and mobility but that did improve with diet and supplements whilst I have low amh.  I never thought my last cycle would work but it did I had to have metformin, clexane, steroids and intralipids. My little boy is now 7mths old.  I know how hard it is but just keep plodding on xxxxx


Mandypandy just seen ur news wow huge congratulations xxxx


----------

